
Bcash and Coinbase: collusion, manipulation, and FUD - brndnmtthws
https://medium.com/@brndnmtthws/bcash-coinbase-collusion-manipulation-and-fud-10cba996d769
======
YuriNiyazov
Very interesting article that does a huge disservice to itself by not only
stating facts but also taking personal potshots (calling roger ver a d-bag,
whether true or not, weakens your case).

~~~
brndnmtthws
In hindsight, it was poor taste, so I edited it out. However in this case I
think the character of the individuals involved is material.

